
Code Golf and the Bitshift Variations [video] - tambourine_man
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqZgoNRERY8
======
csense
If you run Linux (or Mac, if they have aplay utility), I highly recommend
typing the C into a terminal and giving it a listen! The song's way more
complex than you'd think could fit in that amount of data!

